# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Приношу свои извинения.

## Kranston

Дико извиняюсь, как говорят в Одессе. В последгий мой визит на форуме был очень пьян. Приношу свои извинения тем, кого это оскорбило.

----------


## blooddrakon

Да бывает ...... со мной вот тоже было недавно..... но собственно написал ты не в тот раздел, тема пусть будет , но пусть будет закрыта , да и перенесуя ее пожалуй....... в Корзину.

----------


## microbe

Бывает, я вообще только пьяный захожу на этот форум.

----------


## Чувак

А что было?

----------


## Wasted

> А что было?


 
Чувак, думаешь, кто-то вспомнит, что было двенадцать лет назад))))
Этих людей уже и нет, может, больше...

----------


## microbe

Kranston, заходил в прошлом году у него всё нормально.

----------

